# Having children again... Please read :)



## Bean2011 (Apr 24, 2011)

Hiya, 

I just wanted to know and ask if anyone (male or female) has been in this situiation before... well here goes!

I have been with my boyfriend for nearly a year now he is 12 years older then me i am 24.. well he has 2 kids from a previous relationship and they are both in thier teens now and well i am young and have no kids but would love kids and cant wait to have kids with him. I have spoken to my BF about it and he said he wouldnt be bothered if he never had kids again but will have kids with me... I feel bad because is it fair on him to make him do it all again? lol! But i know that alot of men have kids quite late and strive from it... just wanted to know if anyone has a similiar story and can it work?

Thank you


----------



## madimoff (Feb 17, 2010)

I have direct, though reverse, experience. My OH had not had the children he desperately wanted when we got together and I had two older children. We had our child (now 8) and I have found it very difficult... but maybe that's more to do with being a stay at home mum by choice, plus considerably older than you!!!! By which I mean is he likely to be doing the bulk of the childcare and did he before... if no and no, then you just have to accept you are a totally new family unit and you will bear the brunt of care. As to the two older kids, well that's a whole different ball game. Do they live with him? How well do you get on (that makes no difference in my experience, the notion of me having a sex life with someone other than their dad freaked my son out bigtime)
Just some thoughts!


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

madimoff said:


> I have direct, though reverse, experience. My OH had not had the children he desperately wanted when we got together and I had two older children. We had our child (now 8) and I have found it very difficult... but maybe that's more to do with being a stay at home mum by choice, plus considerably older than you!!!! By which I mean is he likely to be doing the bulk of the childcare and did he before... if no and no, then you just have to accept you are a totally new family unit and you will bear the brunt of care. As to the two older kids, well that's a whole different ball game. Do they live with him? How well do you get on (that makes no difference in my experience, the notion of me having a sex life with someone other than their dad freaked my son out bigtime)
> Just some thoughts!


H has 32 and 29 year old daughters - I have 19 year old daughter and 15 year old son. Together we have 3 year old and 5 month old. I'm 42 H is 52. My mom was 42 when she had me so I had idea of being older. We're both thrilled with decision to have kids. I'm more hands on but H helps out lots. At 36 your man is still spring chicken!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

